# My first Florida Kayak Fish!



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

was a HARDTAIL! my second was also a hardtail and my third a 10" blue runner! which caught...






After shark fishing sat. evening until Sunday morning i decided to load up the shark gear and take the yak to look for some baitfish to use next weekend (spanish, blues a barracuda maybe?). so i launched just west of P'cola pier and headed out and around it. I fish the pier every now and then and appreciate yakkers and boats not getting too close so i did my best not to be that guy when i passed but i really wanted to get in on that school of spanish. I set up to the east, about 100 or more yards away (well out of casting distance from both angles) and found a school of hard tails. nailed two then a blue runner... i didn't prepare my yak to fish out of it, just run shark baits, but when i opened my center hatch to toss the baitfish in i found a box of 2/0 treble hooks i used to trap rig mackerel with for halibut in California. well, i took one and attached it to my wire leader and pinned on that blue runner. 
At first it wanted to float and act like it was dying or something... but a few good jerks and a steady troll it came back to life and was trolling very happily behing me about 40ft. i got almost inline with the pier (trying to make sure i was far enough away) when i felt some taps. like my bait, a 10" fish, was being attacked by pinfish or something. i slowed down and let it drop behind me then BAM! rod goes bendo and line starts peeling off the reel! 15 mins later my Shimano clarus, calcutta 200 and 20lb wire defeated a 45" king! my first official fish off a yak since moving here in January! i did not have a gaff, so i had to grab it by the tail.. no liping these guys!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job! Ive never felt the need to gaff a king, they are easy enough to grab by the tail. I do add about a 4ft section of 65lb fluro so I can "wire the fish" when he gets close to bring him in and go for the tail grab.

Now get out there and find some bottom and tangle with a big snapper or grouper! Now THAT is fun!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats LP, sounds like great day of yak fishing to me. Very nice size king for your first one. Appreciate the post and pics.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Nice job! Ive never felt the need to gaff a king, they are easy enough to grab by the tail. I do add about a 4ft section of 65lb fluro so I can "wire the fish" when he gets close to bring him in and go for the tail grab.
> 
> Now get out there and find some bottom and tangle with a big snapper or grouper! Now THAT is fun!


i had it next to the yak 3 times, well within gaff shot before i was able to grab it. i finally tired it out and turned my rudder so i did circles and got it to plane next to me and grabbed it. every time it jetted away, my heart sank.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and photo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats, I am still looking for my first fish out of the yak and that king would surely suffice. Great job man.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job!


----------

